# عاوز اخد كورس cnc



## mu_hegazyi (21 أغسطس 2010)

انا مهندس ميكاترونيكس و عاوز اخد كورس cnc 
اي الاماكن اللي تكون كويسة بتدي كورس cnc
ارجو الرد عليا.....................


----------



## مهندس مصر (23 أغسطس 2010)

فى مصر يوجد فروع لمراكز تابعة لوزارة التجارة والصناعة أشهرها فرع الأميرية

وحاليا يعطى الكورسات مجانا كمنحة لطلبة الفرقة الثالثة والرابعة وحديث التخرج لمدة عام بعد التخرج

حضرت كورس
cnc
بها وكان جيدا مقارنة مع نفس الكورس فى أماكن أخرى


----------



## mu_hegazyi (26 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس مصر قال:


> فى مصر يوجد فروع لمراكز تابعة لوزارة التجارة والصناعة أشهرها فرع الأميرية
> 
> وحاليا يعطى الكورسات مجانا كمنحة لطلبة الفرقة الثالثة والرابعة وحديث التخرج لمدة عام بعد التخرج
> 
> ...


متعرفش اماكن تانية بتدي الكورس ده غير الاميرية


----------



## ahmelsayed (28 أغسطس 2010)

فيه معهد الساليزيان (دون بوسكو)
موجود فى روض الفرج - شارع عبد القادر طه


----------



## الملاكم العنيد (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوه مهندس مصر و ahmelsayed هل من الممكن ان توضحو كيفية الذهاب والتسجيل في هذه الاماكن سواء رقم او لو كان لديهم موقع انا مهندس كيميائي حدسث التخرج جامعة المنيا واريد ان أخذ هذه الدورة


----------

